# Mare not cycling?



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

My Clydesdale mare is freaking me out. 
I've had her for almost a year and not once have I noticed her in heat, and I'm with her basically everyday.
4 out of my 5 horses are mares. I know their cycles and their signs. The Clydesdale has NEVER shown signs. She is 11 and has had two foals previously without issue.


I'm not complaining, however it is a concern as there are tentative plans to breed at some point. 

I will contact the previous owner and ask her advice on this mare's signs and symptoms however I was just wondering if any one had experience with this? Would it pay to get a vet to check her out? inkunicorn:


Maybe she's just a silent cycler


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Don't have any advice but will look forward to what you find out.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks  I have e-mailed her old owner who bred from her for any pointers. I was thinking I may just have to give her some time as we are just into spring now. However, all my other lot have shown - resulting in ripped rugs from the geldings next door >_<.
I may just have to have a little chat with her tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you have a stallion on the place? If not, she may not show. Some mares will not show to geldings or other mares. I have one who will not show to MY stallion, period. She just had a foal by him, but we had to ultrasound her to see when she was ready to breed in order to accomplish it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have never noticed our ClydeX and Willow hardly ever to be in season and the only time I noticed Flo to be in season was when we had a TB gelding that she took a shine too. The last two brood mares we had never showed signs of being in season until they were around stallions


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So she may just be more private than my other, hussy mares? 
No stallions. She's paddocked with an effeminate gelding and there's a few very nosey geldings across the way, but she never ever shows, where as my other mares are shoving their butts in the boys faces and winking all over the place >_<


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Both our mares have silent heats that even breeding stallions don't pick up on. The only way I know they are cycling is to start checking daily in early spring, mark on the barn calendar, and check again in 28 days, which is their normal cycle length. Fortunately both mares tend to be in heat within 24 hours of each other.


You may have a mare who doesn't show too---it's sure nice to not have one marish, but that makes it hard if you want to breed her.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

EquineBovine said:


> So she may just be more private than my other, hussy mares?


Yes. Some mares just aren't real obvious. Fortunately, most show at least a little bit. The ones who don't, the only way I deal with them is to have them ultrasounded early in the breeding season and then we follow until they are producing follicles. Because my one will also NOT stand for the stallion, I have him collected and then we AI her with the collection. She took on the first try, had a lovely foal in April. If she wasn't such a good producer, I'd consider selling her because it's a lot more trouble and more expensive to manage those mares. I should have said, if her only job was to be a broodmare I'd consider selling her but she's also my personal mare and she's not going anywhere.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Pardon me for this very unhelpful interjection, but when I read the title of this post, all I could think of was:









Good luck with your mare OP


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahaha!!! There'd not be a bike big enough for her!
Photo of her and her last baby


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Hehe I said the same thing about my girl Kenzie. She never showed until I took her on a big group trail ride and there were 4 stallions!

She actually stood tied to the hitching post squealing and winking at the boys. I've never had such an interesting ride on her that's for sure!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree.Some mares,esp those that have been bred before, or if the real thing is near by, won't show to a gelding
When I was taking my mare out to be bred, by an outside stallion, and she had a foal on her, she would not show, to the gelding they were using to tease with
Brought her home, supposedly checked back in foal, and she showed full standing heat, when our stallion called to her


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

QUICK UPDATE - I caught her!!!
I was mucking out and happened to look up and BAM, pink flashy wink! Caught me right of guard :rofl: 
So now I have a date and can start observing her better. 
Cherry on the cake, her daughter, my yearling, was tarting it up yesterday, winking at anything remotely male and being a right toss pot so yey! 
Hopefully, with spring well and truly here, all my girls will sync up and we'll be able to pre-empt the tarty times :smile:


----------

